# Problème d'affichage des icones



## cerisebbc (4 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous! 
Après un petit tour sur ce vaste forum, je ne trouve toujours pas de réponse à mon problème.

Après avoir télécharger Candybar, un logiciel pour customiser mes icônes, j'ai eu un petit souci. Pas grave mais in-esthétique !
J'ai changer l'icône de mon disk principale "Macintosh HD" et tout allait bien jusqu'a ce que je rajoute un fichier dans le disk et là mon si jolie icône a disparue et je me retrouve avec un "icône feuille aperçue" (je sais pas comment s'appelle cette icône moche) 
Je n'arrive pas à changer cet icône pour remettre un autre plus jolie. 

Si vous avez la solution Merci par avance de me secourir!


----------



## wath68 (4 Mars 2011)

Hello, et bienvenue.

Quel est le format de cette icône ? png, icns ?
As-tu essayé de re-changer l'icône avec CandyBar ?

Que veut-tu dire par "jusqu'a ce que je rajoute un fichier dans le disk" ?


----------



## edd72 (4 Mars 2011)

Pas besoin de CandyBar, tu ouvres ton image (avec Aperçu) tu fais cmd-A, cmd-C
Tu fais un cmd-I sur l'icone de ton disque, tu cliques sur l'icone du disque en haut à gauche de la fenetre d'information et tu fais cmd-V

(c'est à dire que tu copie ton image dans le presse papier et que tu la colle sur l'icone dans la fenêtre d'information de ton disque/répertoire/fichier)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h34 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Quel est le format de cette icône ? png, icns ?



On voit sur son image que son disque à l'icone par défaut des fichiers ICNS, c'était donc un ICNS (l'icone du fichier ICNS a été collée au lieu de l'image que contient ce fichier).


----------



## wath68 (4 Mars 2011)

Au temps, pour moi, je n'avais pas fais attention 

Je ne savais pas non plus que la méthode classique fonctionnait pour le HD.
J'ai appris quelque-chose today.


----------



## cerisebbc (4 Mars 2011)

Et voila merci à tous, le problème est résolue!

bonne continuation à tout le monde!


----------

